# Best route from Ft. Myers to Key West?



## Pit (Dec 21, 2007)

Will be driving from Ft. Myers to Key West next week. 

Should I stay on I-75 across to Miami, or should I drop down and take Hwy 41?

TIA


----------



## beanie (Dec 21, 2007)

WE always take 75 across to 27 s (exit 23 ) ,to the florida turnpike south, then rt 1 s . a girl I work with goes once a month and always takes 41 . it is longer but she says to you get to see more of the " old florida " that way .


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 21, 2007)

I-75 is MUCH faster and requires a toll ($3), but HWY-41 is much better for a tourist as it is MUCH more scenic.

If you really want to enjoy yourself, plan a visit to see my favorite photographer Clyde Butcher in his Big Cypress Gallery.

Clyde Butcher is WAY better than Ansel Adams and I was a huge Ansel Adams fan until I met Clyde. His 6' x 9' B&W photos are breathtaking! I have several  of his Everglades originals hanging in my house and everyone loves them.

http://www.clydebutcher.com/


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 22, 2007)

Where in Ft. Myers are you leaving from?  

Our DD lives in Key west and usually uses Rt. 41 because of the scenery.  She turns off on Rt. 29 (to Immokalee) and follows that to Rt. 82 and then on to our house in Lehigh.  That way she misses all the heavier traffic on I-75 from the west toll booth, through Naples, & Bonita to Ft. Myers.  But it might be more convenient for you to use I-75 the whole route, if you are leaving from the Gulf area.  IF you want to use DD route, then take Daniels extension to 82 and turn right.  

She said they are doing some work on 41, but nothing that held her up coming up Thursday.  Since you are leaving next week end, allow extra time because of the extra traffic heading to the Keys.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 22, 2007)

Make sure you have a full tank of gas, bottle water, some snacks, and a cell phone as this area is "really" in the middle of the Everglades and has alligators everywhere.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 22, 2007)

You definitely will see more on Rte 41.  Thre are several stops with boardwalks and you will see birds and alligators.  When we drove home near dusk, egrets, herons, and ibis abounded in the trees and creeks near the roadside.  
something else we did was turn south off of 41 at the corner by the casino, it is a road mostly used for agricultural route and took it soiuth to Hwy 1.  When we came back to Fort Myers area, we took 41 til Hwy 29, took it north to I75 (no toll).


----------



## Pit (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. We'll be heading down from the Ft. Myers airport. We should have time for the scenic route on way down. Now, I'm not sure if you're serious about the alligators. I thought one had to go into the park to have a chance of seeing them. If we can stop and see them along the way, the kids would get a kick out of that (me too!).


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 22, 2007)

Pit said:


> Thanks for all the replies. We'll be heading down from the Ft. Myers airport. We should have time for the scenic route on way down. Now, I'm not sure if you're serious about the alligators. I thought one had to go into the park to have a chance of seeing them. If we can stop and see them along the way, the kids would get a kick out of that (me too!).



You should see dozens, if not hundreds along the road if you keep looking.


----------



## Pit (Dec 22, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You should see dozens, if not hundreds along the road if you keep looking.



Excellent. I had no idea they were that common. Kind of like deer up here in WI, I suppose.


----------



## king1 (Dec 22, 2007)

If you want gator sightings, just drive 41 on a sunny afternoon and watch the north bank of that little borrow ditch along the road.  You will soon tire of looking at them; they lie there in the sun by the hundreds.  They are just a few yards away, but never seem interested in snacking on a fat tourist. 
They call the toll road "Alligator Alley", but we have never seen even one on it, after driving it many times.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 22, 2007)

Pit,

In addition to other locations along the route, if you stop at H.P. Williams Roadside Park at the intersection of US 41 (aka Tamiami Trail) and Turner River Road (Hwy 839), you are almost guaranteed to see Alligators and maybe some turtles and fish - the park has a parking lot and a boardwalk.  If you drive north along the dirt road (Turner River Road) which parallels a canal, there's a good chance you'll see more. Here's a link for more info - http://sofia.usgs.gov/virtual_tour/bigcypress/index.html , scroll down for the info on H.P. Williams Roadside Park

Richard


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2007)

Why drive when you can take the high speed cat?  It drops you off right downtown Key West.

George


----------



## theo (Dec 23, 2007)

*A dissenting view....*



bogey21 said:


> Why drive when you can take the high speed cat?  It drops you off right downtown Key West.
> 
> George



Having personally made the mistake of spending the minimum 6+ hours in/on that vessel within a single day, just to spend a VERY few hours in Key West, I cannot "second" this particular suggestion.

Unless staying overnight, or unless being PAID by the hour to be on that boat, I'd avoid it. Been there, done that --- and wouldn't ever do so again.
Just my personal opinion, but based upon direct personal experience.


----------



## silverfox82 (Dec 23, 2007)

There is a large rest stop on the eastern end of 41, north side of the road, where you can see alligators from a few feet away, very cool.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2007)

theo said:


> Having personally made the mistake of spending the minimum 6+ hours in/on that vessel within a single day, just to spend a VERY few hours in Key West, I cannot "second" this particular suggestion.



I agree with not taking the cat down and back the same day.  I thought the OP was planning to stay awhile.  If so, I still think the cat is a very reasonable alternative.  Personally, I read the newspaper and a book during the 3 hour trip.  Others played the slot machines.  To each his own.

GEORGE


----------



## Pit (Dec 23, 2007)

We're staying for the week in Key West on an exchange. It was a last minute exchange, and being a holiday week, airfares direct to Key West were very high (even MIA, FLL, and PBI were high) and FF tix not available. Thus we're flying to Ft. Myers and driving the rest of the way.

I never considered the cat (didn't know about it until now). Since we'll have a rental car, we'll just drive. I think the drive itself can be part of the fun. We may spend a day in Everglades NP (still undecided on that one).


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 23, 2007)

bogey21 said:


> I agree with not taking the cat down and back the same day.  I thought the OP was planning to stay awhile.  If so, I still think the cat is a very reasonable alternative.  Personally, I read the newspaper and a book during the 3 hour trip.  Others played the slot machines.  To each his own.
> 
> GEORGE



The "new" fast boat is only 3 hours and 15 minutes from Ft. Myers to Key West and there are NO slot machines on the new one, but they do offer a movie, full bar, play cards and they have a full snack bar.  You can sit on top for sun and sightseeing and move around the boat.

The boat leaves from Ft. Myers at 9:00 a.m. but you must be there by 8:30 a.m.  They have booths and "airline" seats (1st class type) They serve a continental breakfast of sweet rolls & coffee.  IF you call their 800 # you can order discounted tickets.  Our DD, who lives in Key West, used the ferry over Thanksgiving and said it was so much easier than driving.  Returning the boat the boat leaves Key West at 6:00 p.m. (be there by 5:30) and we picked Pat up about 9 or 9:30 p.m. in Ft. Myers.   There is FREE parking in Ft. Myers for those taking the ferry.  Parking in Key West can run $25 to $30 a day or more, unless your lodging offers you parking.  Any other questions IM me or email.


----------



## beanie (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't jump on 41 right from the airport though . take 75 south to exit 101 and make a right on 951 ( collier blvd ) and this will take you to 41 right before the entrance to marco island . or pay the toll on 75 and gp down further to exit 80 make a right and this road will take you to 41 right before the entrance to everglages city . you could even jump on an airboat ride there .


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pit,

Everglades National Park has 4 main visitor centers throughout the park - the Ernest Coe Visitor Center in Homestead; the Flamingo Visitor Center in Flamingo, Fl; the Shark Valley Visitor Center; and the Gulf Coast Visitor Center in Everglades City, Fl.

You'll have to pick one for a day-trip - for what you've expressed, Shark Valley would probably be the best choice. Be sure to take the tram (with a ranger aboard for commentary) or rent bikes to go to the observation tower. Excellent chance you'll see alligators and other wildlife.  For more info, see
http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/directions.htm

Richard


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Pit,
> 
> Everglades National Park has 4 main visitor centers throughout the park - the Ernest Coe Visitor Center in Homestead; the Flamingo Visitor Center in Flamingo, Fl; the Shark Valley Visitor Center; and the Gulf Coast Visitor Center in Everglades City, Fl.
> 
> ...



I would second the recommendation on Shark Valley visitors center.  It is closest to the main route you'll most likely be taking . . . and I've always seen plenty of gators on the tram trip.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 24, 2007)

I think you're really going to enjoy your trip on 41.  Most of the way it's just a 2 lane road with a 60MPH speed limit.  When you cross over the little bridges along the way, look to either side of the road and you will see alligator heads in the water! As you approach Miami, you will enter the Mikasukee Indian reservation, where the speed limit will drop to 45 MPH.  This area is heavily patrolled, so do not speed there.  Also, once you pass the light at route 997 (Krome Ave - Mikasukee Casino on the left),  the road widens to 6 lanes.  The turnpike entrance is just a few more miles in the right lane.  Two more toll booths and you're heading into Key Largo.  Have a nice trip!


----------

